# Good grief.......$50,000 bike?



## squeedals (Oct 2, 2013)

Love eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gobel-Bicyc...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41779d2113


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 2, 2013)

*Free shipping*

But the shipping is free!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks similar to a 1956 JCHiggins I had, made in Austria or Germany.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

extremely rare does not automatically translate into $. Desire = $!
I cant see even a WW2 collector parting with more than $500 for that.....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*had one of these too...*

had the 3-peice crank setup,mine didnt get close to 50,000 dollars though.:eek:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> had the 3-peice crank setup,mine didnt get close to 50,000 dollars though.:eek:




Tried like h e double hockey sticks to get $150.... after many attempts, got $40. What I paid for it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 2, 2013)

*....*

was it once owned by elvis or something....because then that would make sense


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 2, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> was it once owned by elvis or something....because then that would make sense




I'm thinkin' it better have been owned by Karl Benz AND Adolf Hitler and have the paperwork to prove it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Meeting this type of person in real life is always interesting. There's the world they live in and the one the rest of us inhabit! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 2, 2013)

and such good pictures!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*good greif*



bricycle said:


> Tried like h e double hockey sticks to get $150.... after many attempts, got $40. What I paid for it.




think mine brought a whole 60.00$


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seller has zero feedback sounds suspicious te me!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 2, 2013)

It's too bad there's not a Buy-It-Now option. I always hate the suspense. "Am I gonna win it, am I not?"


----------



## mike j (Oct 2, 2013)

Does he have two of 'em?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn, I wish I had $50,000 burning a hole in my pocket right now.  (of course I'd spend it on something else, like an Indian Board tracker)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, I wish I had $50,000 burning a hole in my pocket right now.  (of course I'd spend it on something else, like an Indian Board tracker)




or a decent classic or Muscle car......


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 2, 2013)

Heck, I'd sell you this old thing for a third of his asking price -


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Heck, I'd sell you this old thing for a third of his asking price -
> 
> View attachment 116273




that is swell!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to know who gave this guy the info he has listed..... Some friend......

"This bicycle is rare I was told by a friend who did research on it, it is supposed to be one of 18 bikes shipped into the USA at or around WW2 and one sold a bit ago on Ebay for a amazing amount due to it being a collector of WW2 era rare find. The bike is in riding condition and is ready for it's new owner to come get."


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to buy it! could everybody send me a donation to help with the $ please send now!


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 2, 2013)

*Only 18 shipped to the US*

Wow Deja Vu
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12662-Sweet-Original-Standard-(Goebel)


----------

